# HELP! Cannot mount rootfs after upgrade



## urello (Oct 30, 2012)

Im doing 7.0 -> 8.3 remote upgrade.
I've downloaded 8.3 sources vi csup and did he following

```
cd /usr/scr
make buildworld
make buildkernel KERNCONF=storage
make installkernel KERNCONF=storage
cd /usr/local/etc/rc.d
for i in `/bin/ls`; do ./$i stop; done
mergemaster -p
cd /usr/src
make installworld
yes | make delete-old
shutdown -r now
```

After reboot / couldn't be mounted from hard drive (/dev/da0s1a)
I requested KVM access to box, rebooted, escaped to loader prompt and loaded old (7.00 kernel. Old kernel mounted rootfs correctly and loaded OS successfully. Obviously i couldn't login because of new "world".
New kernel is 8.3 generic + ipfw & ipsec, compiled without modules (NO_MODULES=true in make.conf)
How can one bring the host up?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 30, 2012)

What is the exact error you're getting and when does it occur?

It may be something simple as just telling the bootloader to load from the correct disk.


----------



## urello (Oct 30, 2012)

Screenshot attached.
I tried 

```
mountroot> ufs:/dev/da0s1a
```
And in loader prompt as well

```
OK set vfs.root.mountfrom=/dev/da0s1a
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 30, 2012)

Are you sure it's da0s1a not ad0s1a? (the first is usually SCSI, the latter IDE/ATA).

If you enter "?" does anything show up?


----------



## urello (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes, i'm sure, it is "HP smart array" raid controller


----------



## SirDice (Oct 30, 2012)

Did that require extra drivers? Or did it work with the stock 7.x kernels?


----------

